
SATA HATs support up to four drives on Raspberry Pi 4 or Rock Pi 4 - ofrzeta
http://linuxgizmos.com/sata-hats-support-up-to-four-drives-on-raspberry-pi-4-or-rock-pi-4/
======
bakul
Note: the Jmicron site explicitly mentions support for the TRIM feature for
the JMS580 but not earlier bridge devices including 561. This matters if you
connect SATA SSDs.

------
rasz
Price is comparable to standalone ORICO 6228US3 Dual Dock using same JMS561U
chip, not terrible.

------
ofrzeta
"The Penta SATA HAT for the Rock Pi 4 achieves up to 803 MB/s read/write
performance (when only four of the five slots are used) thanks to its dual
5bps (10Gbps) PCIe 2.1 connections enabled via an M.2 slot"

